# Bundesnetzagentur sperrt 0900-Nummern



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2009)

Datum:
27.01.2009     

betroffene Nummern:
09003350006, 09003350007, 09003350015, 09003350019, 09003350020

Sun Trading aus Erkrath(*) (ich habe einen mir noch nicht ganz verständlichen doppelten Treffer zu dieser Firma, eine Person, die da auftaucht, taucht namensgleich auch bei einer polnischen Firma auf, deren 0900-er ich eigentlich im Auge hatte, weil ich vermutete, dass damit Gewinnbenachrichtigungsanrufe durchgeführt werden würden)

Grund: Spam Telefon     

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 30.01.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inakssierung für 9003350006 ab 27.11.2008, für 9003350007 ab 01.12.2008, für 9003350015 ab 09.12.2008, für 9003350019 ab 11.12.2008, für 9003350020 ab 17.12.2008 

weiß jemand, um was es da ging?

weitere:

16.01.2009 	
09003040090 	
Spam Telefon 	
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 21.01.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inakssierung ab 12.12.2008 

14.01.2009
09005606203 	
Spam SMS 	
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 21.01.2009

12.01.2009 	
09003101718 	
Spam Telefon 	
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 16.01.2009

sicherheitshalber mal die "polnischen" Nummern, in deren Zusammenhang derselbe M*L*auftaucht wie bei der Firma "Sun Traduing GmbH" aus Erkrath:

09003112201 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Wed May 28 09:20:07 UTC+0200 2008
09003112202 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Wed May 28 09:20:07 UTC+0200 2008
09003112210 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Wed May 28 09:20:07 UTC+0200 2008
*09003552202* Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Fri Feb 22 08:21:55 UTC+0100 2008 [gesperrt]
*09003552210* Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Fri Feb 22 08:21:55 UTC+0100 2008 [gesperrt]
09003557710 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Wed May 28 09:20:07 UTC+0200 2008
09003999001 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999002 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999004 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999006 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999007 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999008 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999010 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999011 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999012 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008
09003999013 Telcon Sp.z.o.o. Piaseczno 17 78-550 Czaplinek POLEN Thu Apr 10 08:12:21 UTC+0200 2008

und zur Komplettierung die 0900-Nummern der Firma aus Erkrath:

09003350001
09003350002
09003350003
09003350004
09003350005
*09003350006
09003350007*
09003350008
09003350009
09003350010
09003350011
09003350012
09003350013
09003350014
*09003350015*
09003350016
09003350017
09003350018
*09003350019
09003350020*

Mal sehen, ob google mir die Frage irgendwann beantworten kann 

[09003101810
09003101811
09003101812
09003101813
09003101814
09003101815
09003101816
09003101817
09003101818
09003101819
09003123010
09003123011]


Sun Trading GmbH
Schlüterstr. 40
40699 Erkrath
Amtsgericht: 42103 Wuppertal (HRB 21334)
Geschäftsführer: M*** L***, Düsseldorf, *xx.xx.1960
Geschäftsführer: J*** B***, Klaipeda/Litauen  , *xx.xx.1980

Klaipeda, Klaipeda, da war doch mal was... War nicht eine unbekannte Person aus Klaipeda (ehemals Memel) zauberhaft in Erscheinung getreten als Nutzer von Mehrwertnummern, die via Talkin World und einen gewissen P*L* in die Spamwelt gesetzt wurden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt 0900-Nummern*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> weitere:
> 
> 16.01.2009
> 09003040090
> ...


BNetzA von heute (???)

"
Liste der am 16.01.2009 abgeschalteten Rufnummern

Rufnummer
Verbot   der Rechnungslegung
  und Inkassierung für Verbindungen ab dem
0900   3 040090
12.12.2008
2


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*a little bird told me...*

Unter der Absenderkennung 015207658540 werden neuerdings wieder Spammeldungen verschickt mit Hilfe einer automatisierten Ansage. Dies ist in anderen Ländern, wie beispielsweise UK, verboten. Ich möchte Sie bitten, bei nächster Gelegenheit den Gesetzgeber darauf hinzuweisen, dass durch das Verbot der Bewerbung von Mehrwertnummern durch automatische Anrufe der Verbraucherschutz wirkungsvoll verbessert werden kann. Eine Anfrage bei der britischen Regulierungsbehörde Phonepay Plus (ehemals ICSTIS) wäre hier durchaus einmal empfehlenswert zum Erfahrungsaustausch 

Im konkreten Fall wird eine weitere Nummer der Frau Cxxx aus Turin beworben, der Sprecher ist derselbe Sprecher, der bereits seit Jahren in Erscheinung tritt ("Codename Heinzi")

Der Text der Ansage lautet:

Schön, dass wir sie doch noch erreicht haben. Die Nummer ihres Telefonanschlusses wurde heute ausgelost und sie sind der glückliche Gewinner eines Renault Twingo im Wert von 10.000 € oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ist das eine tolle Überraschung? sie haben das absolut richtig verstanden. Ihre Telefonnummer wurde ausgewählt und für die Zustellung ihres Gewinns benötigen wir jetzt lediglich noch einige Angaben. Sie erhalten deshalb jetzt gleich die Telefonnummer von unserem Callcenter. Dort wartet man bereits auf Ihren Rückruf. Noch etwas ganz wichtiges: Rufen Sie bitte von zuhause aus an von ihrem Festnetztelefon. Nur so können wir sicherstellen, dass ihre ausgewählte Festnetz Nummer identisch ist mit dem zugeteilten Gewinncode. Bitte nicht zurückrufen aus dem Mobilfunknetz, sondern von ihrem Festnetztelefon, also von zuhause aus. Haben Sie etwas zu schreiben? Also, jetzt erst einmal die Telefonnummer: bitte notieren 09003040090. Ich wiederhole: 09003040090. Wie gesagt ohne die fehlenden Angaben und den Anruf von zuhause aus, von ihrem Festnetztelefon, können wir Ihnen den Gewinn leider nicht zu stellen und damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen Sie bitte sofort von zuhause aus, ihren Festnetzanschluss, in unserem Groll Center an. Dort können wir dann alles Weitere besprechen. So, jetzt nocheinmal zum Vergleich: 09003040090 Ende

Neben der Forderung, diese 0900er umgehend zu sperren und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot zu verhängen, möchte ich Ihnen ausdrücklich meinen Ärger zur Kenntnis kommen lassen, warum diese seit mindestens drei Wochen auffällige Nummer (siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...t261008.html?highlight=09003040090#post261008 ) überhaupt noch aktiv ist und warum auch weitere seit Wochen auffällige Nummern der angeblichen "Azzurro Marketing" noch nicht gesperrt wurden. (09003050050 seit mindestens 22.11.08 auffällig: kanzlei-richter.com )

Ich nehme an, dass es bei der Bundesnetzagentur bekannt ist, dass

1. Die Internetseite der Azzurro Marketing registriert ist für eine Firma Telemar in Radolfzell
siehe hier
azzurro-marketing.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

2. Das dieselbe Firma in Radolfzell von Herrn Hxxx Bxxx als Betreiber der illegalen Bewerbung von 0900-Nummern genannt wurde
exemplarischer Link:
Harald Buttinger events4u und der Telefonspam | www.tutsi.de


3. Der Geschäftszweck der Firma Telemar ist beinahe wörtlich identisch mit dem Geschäftszweck von Firmen aus der "Hxxxheimer Ecke". Die Täter sind also seit Jahren dieselben Leute. xxx xxx war Geschäftsführer einer österreichischen Firma, die sich zu 100% im Besitz der Telemar GmbH befand.

Ich werde nicht noch einmal fragen, ob diese Hxxxheimer Bxxx irgendeinen Sonderstatus genießt, sodass die seit Jahren immer und immer wieder auftauchen dürfen, ohne dass es Konsequenzen hat. Hxxxheim ist das Synonym für das Scheitern Ihrer Regulierungsbemühungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sirius (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt 0900-Nummern*

Möglicherweise kommt die BNetzA mit dem Sperren nicht hinterher. 

Weitere Mobilfunknummern der Turiner "Firma" (ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit):
    * 015203567164
    * 015203570197
    * 015203570208
    * 015203570358
    * *015206757406*
    * *015207658470*
    * *015207658540*
    * *015224921513*
    * 015224945280
    * 015775610373
    * 015775610376
    * 015775610418
    * 015775610419
    * 015775610424
    * 015775610429
    * 015775610430
    * *01623580454*
    * 01623662883
    * 01734746154
    * 01737585323
    * 01742703800
    * 01742703964
    * 01742704067
    * 01742704073
    * 01742706746
    * 01742706843
    * *01742706860*
    * *01742707009*
    * 01742707281
    * *01742711168*
    * *01742711500*
    * 01742711518
    * 01745374788
    * *01745383186*
    * *01745383239*
    * 01779731734

Die *fetten* Nummern sind noch aktiv, die anderen wurden bereits gesperrt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt 0900-Nummern*



Sirius schrieb:


> Weitere Mobilfunknummern der Turiner "Firma" (ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit):
> * 015203567164
> * 015203570197
> * 015203570208
> ...



015207655071
*015207658470*
015207657386
*015207658540*
015207658058

gesperrt laut BNetzA


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt 0900-Nummern*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Datum:
> 27.01.2009
> 
> betroffene Nummern:
> ...



21.04.2009                       09003112210                       
Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 24.04.2009, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung *ab 06.02.2009

hmm
*


----------

